# Radeon and compositing



## dbbolton (Oct 4, 2009)

I have X running with the radeon driver on my RV350 card. I am trying to enable compositing in KDE4. I was able to do this on with the same versions of KDE and X11 on Debian. However, I had to first install a package 'firmware-linux' which contains CP microcode used by my chipset. On FreeBSD current, my Xorg log contains an error saying that the microcode is not loaded. 

I would like to find out whether it is possible to get compositing to work on FreeBSD current, and if so, how.


----------



## adamk (Oct 4, 2009)

It is certainly possible.  Show us the full output of 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo 'and your entire /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## dbbolton (Oct 4, 2009)

Below is my Xorg log. I don't have glxgears. I know on Debian the package with that binary is called mesa-utils. Which port has it?

http://dbbolton.pastebin.com/m50136a6d


----------



## Shura (Oct 4, 2009)

You need to install 'mesa-demos'


----------



## adamk (Oct 4, 2009)

You need to enable AIGLX by adding this line to the ServerLayout or ServerFlags section of your xorg.conf file:

        Option          "AIGLX" "on"

You will likely also want to add this line to the Device section:

        Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

EXA is faster than XAA but wasn't made the default till quite recently.

Adam


----------



## dbbolton (Oct 4, 2009)

After editing my xorg.conf as described, compositing now works. Thanks for the help.


----------

